# Cyber Security Job



## musicllusion (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey guys im new to this forum so excuse me if i do anything wrong. lol im a n00b for now. I was wondering how would i get into the cyber security field. I am going into college as my major as a Computer engineer with some computer science interwoven. what can i do besides this or is there a better way. I hope to get either into cyber security or programming. any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

how you get into cyber security?

usually by starting out at the bottom and working your way there.

hardley anyone starts out as network administrator so hardley anyone starts out beyond that level.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

First, I would recommend that you decide whether you want to go into technical administration or programming; they're two entirely different fields.

Next, I would recommend that you get a part-time IT job while you are in college. Most programmers have degrees (as many learn to code while in college). But in general, IT jobs do NOT require degrees. What employers tend to look for is experience, which you can get only by working in the field. This is why I recommend you get a part-time job NOW and not waiting until you're done with college. Someone with four years of experience will always, always, ALWAYS get a job over someone with a four-year degree and NO real-world IT work experience.

GBL is correct: don't expect to walk into an IT security job right out of college. Those jobs are typically given to people who have worked in IT for years. And any company who WOULD hire someone with no experience to be responsible for their IT security deserves what they get!


----------



## musicllusion (Dec 1, 2011)

that seems like a good idea so it wouldn't make a difference between computer engineering or computer science? whether i decide to go programmer or cyber security?


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

musicllusion said:


> that seems like a good idea so it wouldn't make a difference between computer engineering or computer science? whether i decide to go programmer or cyber security?


It absolutely does make a difference... because you might like one and hate the other. Don't go chasing after the "best opportunity". Do what you enjoy and the success will follow.


----------



## musicllusion (Dec 1, 2011)

I mean like i could go into either programmer or cyber security whether its a computer science or computer engineering degree because i cant decide which path to take. i know what jobs im interested in but i have no idea which degree i wanna take for it


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

basically for programming a degree is important but since to be in cyber security you will have to progress from a basic IT job say a helpdesk then progress to networking then progress to security a degree is not essential.

although it would help but nothing will help you more in either than experience.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Computer Science degrees typically involve programming. Information Systems degrees typically involve technical administration, and some programs offer an emphasis on security. But the degrees could be called anything at all. Look at the courses and see which job those courses would apply to. No idea which career path Computer Engineering applies to; if I had to guess, I'd say it might deal with circuit-level design.

The primary difference between your two job options is this: although you could probably get a programming job after getting a programming-related degree, it is *extremely* (and I can't emphasize extremely enough) unlikely that you will be able to get an IT security administration job after getting a degree related to IT security. As GBL stated, to get a job in IT security, you need to work your way up to it by starting in an entry-level IT job.


----------

